# Essential thrombocyaemia and fertility



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ladies,

New to here but I have recently been diagnosed with essential thrombocyaemia whereby my platelet count is too high.  This was picked up by blood tests that were ran when we weren't able to conceive. Since then we have suffered 2 early miscarriages and am desperate to speak to other people with the same condition although an extensive search online seems to suggest there aren't many of us with this disorder and trying to conceive .

Would love to hear from anyone with this and their experience with pregnancy/conception/fertility.

Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Brown

Welcome to FF  You'll find lots of support on here from people who genuinely understand.

Here are links to a few threads you might find helpful...

Agate over on the immunes/investigations section may be of help with your diagnosis http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

There's a trying again after loss thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331775.100

There's also a regions section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

Good Luck

Dory
xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Brown and welcome to FF

I had immune treatment - I don't have thrombocyaemia but had natural killer cells and anti progesterone antibodies.

I'd really recommend going over to Agate's thread and having a read as mentioned by Dory.

I'd also check out clinics that specifically deal with immune issues and are experienced with recurrent miscarriage for any treatment. If you let us know which area of the country you are based in, we may be able to give you a bit more direction.

KA xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi brown  

I'm a haematology specialist nurse and have looked after ladies who have gone onto having a family with ET. How high is your platelet count? Have the specialist talked to you regarding treatment of the ET?

Sure when I'm back in work tomorrow I can find some more resources for you too.

All the best x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi beckalouise

Sorry I only just saw your reply,

I wandered if the et would affect me getting pregnant?

They have out me on peg interferon injections once a week 90mg and my platelets are slowly coming down, last reading was 730. In jan after chemical pregnancy they were 1200!

X


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks ladies, I'm still learning to use this site but it is my only source of knowledge as all my fiends blink and get pregnant so they know nothing about all this.

I have read a lot of agates stuff about immune testing just insure of which tests to do, where to do them without ivf/iui and how I would get the medication if needed.

Xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Brown,

Your best bet is to post on the immunes section and ask their as they'll be a lot more clues up, here's a link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Dory
xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Brown

Wow 1200 is an impressive number! Glad they are coming down but as I'm sure you know 700 is still quite a way above the top end of normal at 450 which I'm sure your haematology team will be aiming for. There is a more 1st line treatment for ET but it would be harmful to an unborn baby so they have done right giving you interferon.  I'm not sure if I'm getting mixed up but ET has nothing to do with immunity!?! From what you said on your 1st post, they believe your very high platlet count contributed to your loss as platlets are part of your bodies clotting system thus people with high platlet counts are more at risk of clots.  Unless there is anything else effecting your fertility once your platlets are within normal range you should be able to conceive and carry a baby like anybody else x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Ps please keep us up to date would be lovely to hear how you are getting on x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

just had another thought about support and advice for you. Leukaemia care is an excellent charity who publish a lot of patient information, they also have a 24hour help line and maybe you could ask them for more info and maybe they could put you in touch with somebody else who has been in the same situation ttc x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Ps not saying ET is leukaemia but it does come under the umbrella of that charity x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you so much for your info. Yeh they got very high which is strange as I never felt sick still don't it was just picked up on a routine blood test! 

I always wonder if I spot cos of my blood clotting especially as I take aspirin. 

I'm back in 2weeks I hope they've magically come down to 450!

Thank you for your feedback ill have a look at those sites too x x


----------

